# Weihnachten



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2002)

Fröhliche Weihnachten und ein gesundes Neues Jahr wünscht allen
loremar
Danke für die Hilfen Computerbetrug.de!


----------



## SprMa (22 Dezember 2002)

Ich will ja nicht lästern, aber du bist zwei Tage zu früh dran. 

Aber trotzdem will ich mich anschließen: :santa:


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2002)

SprMa!

Sage mal, was hälst Du von Höflichkeit?
loremar


----------



## virenscanner (23 Dezember 2002)

*Geruhsame Festtage*

Ich wünsche allen Lesern hier frohe Weihnachtstage und vorab bereits ein malwarefreies "neues Jahr" 2003.

Virenscanner


----------



## Heiko (23 Dezember 2002)

Auch ich wünsche Euch allen ein optimales Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr 2003!


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Dezember 2002)

Auch von mir ein fröhliches Fest und ein viren- und- dialerfreies Jahr 2003.








Gruss Frank


----------



## technofreak (24 Dezember 2002)

An alle Gäste, Forenmitglieder und Mitstreiter: 






und






wünscht euch technofreak


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

...das ist wie bei den amis. Schräg und daneben. Sorry, muss das sein? :crazy:


----------



## Devilfrank (25 Dezember 2002)

@Gast:
Wie bist Du denn drauf?


----------



## sascha (25 Dezember 2002)

auch von mir die besten wünsche zu weihnachten an alle und insbesondere heiko einen dank für die tolle und kollegiale zusammenarbeit in diesem jahr   

cu,

sascha


----------

